
Show HN: Embeddable badges for Hacker News posts/launches with number of upvotes - anandchowdhary
https://github.com/AnandChowdhary/hackerbadge
======
leshokunin
Nice! Do you know the decay function that HN uses? I’m curious how long it
makes sense to encourage upvotes.

~~~
anandchowdhary
Yes, the goal I had in mind was to "show off" your upvotes once the cycle is
over and not encourage more of them. Similar to Product Hunt's badges [1]
which also follows a more strict 1-day product launch cycle.

[1] [https://blog.producthunt.com/new-feature-add-a-product-
hunt-...](https://blog.producthunt.com/new-feature-add-a-product-hunt-upvote-
badge-to-your-website-150fb4840809)

~~~
leshokunin
Oh I didn’t think of it that way. That’s a good idea

